# Triple monitor setup guidance



## Excel Ranger (Mar 26, 2017)

Note: currently sipping a rather potent Bloody Mary...

Hi Gang,

Currently working from home as a telecommuter for a big US bank. My work laptop (HP EliteBook 840 G3 w/ docking station) allows for either 2 external monitors (w/ the laptop screen as a 3rd monitor) or 3 external monitors (w/o the laptop screen...closed-lid). Current setup is an issued Dell 20" monitor (@1440x900 rez) bookended by 2x personal ViewSonic 27" monitors (@1920x1080 rez) and the laptop lid closed. I have the desk space laterally to swap out the Dell 20" for either another ViewSonic 27" ($189 on Amazon) or even an LG 32" ($199 on Amazon) which is also 1920x1080. So my question is it it better to go with a 27/27/27 setup or a 27/32/27? Keep in mind that I'm not gaming (I've got a Spectre 32" curved monitor hooked up to my MacBook Pro for blowing up $hit). Mostly email, Lync IM chats, Live Meetings, PowerPoint slide deck prep, Excel stare-n-compare, etc. In other words, the usual office crapola.

Any thoughts?


----------



## mole999 (Mar 26, 2017)

I would prefer three of the same size, if you have worked with mismatched monitors, when you mouse from one to another they are not aligned across the screen, and occasionally you don't get the cursor where you want it


----------



## Scott T (Mar 26, 2017)

I also prefer the monitors be the same size.


----------



## Smitty (Mar 26, 2017)

at home I've got an LG 32" (awesome btw), a Hannspree 28" and an I-Inc 27". I'd much rather have 3 x 32". At work I have 3 x 28" Dells, and it's a much better setup with everything the same even though the overall real estate is a bit smaller.


----------



## Jeffrey Mahoney (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm hearing that the curved monitors have a way to snap applications to certain areas of the screen similar to snapping excel to the top of one monitor and have it be maximized to that monitor.  The one person I spoke to said he could configure how many psuedo monitors he wanted. I'm going to look into that the next time I'm upgrading.  The curved screens pretty wide and no monitor split.  

Jeff


----------



## Rick Rothstein (Mar 28, 2017)

I vote for the same size monitors as well. I have a two-monitor setup, one a 26" (real dimension) and the other a 32" (each with different native resolution)... I'm used to it now, but at the beginning I would always be sliding my mouse from the big monitor to the smaller one and "lose" the cursor. Why? Because it was stuck on the bottom in the area that does not map linearly to the smaller monitor. If you do go for the different sized monitors, you must remember to slide the mouse up before attempting to move it sideways between screens. It took a while to get used to having to do that, but it does eventually become habit (although every now and again I "forget" and go with the natural tendency to slide sideways only).


----------

